# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 >  چند راهنمای مقدماتی

## Inprise

سلام

http://www.godevtool.com

خوش باشید

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

چند سالی هست که قصد خوندن این کتاب رو دارم ولی فرصت نمی کنم!  :( 
http://webster.cs.ucr.edu/Page_asm/ArtofAssembly/pdf/

----------


## Inprise

کتابی ست بسیار رله خصوصا لینوکس ورژنش  :wink:

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

Pc asm
WWW: http://www.drpaulcarter.com/pcasm

NASM SourceForge page http://sourceforge.net/projects/nasm/

DJGPP http://www.delorie.com/djgpp

Linux Assembly http://www.linuxassembly.org/

The Art of Assembly http://webster.cs.ucr.edu/

----------


## Inprise

http://www.gamedev.net/reference/pro...ures/win32asm1

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

http://www.developer.be/index.cfm/fu.../Assembler.htm

----------


## Inprise

آخی ی ی ی یش ، چقدر دلم گرفته ...  :cry: 

http://www.cheapersunglasses.com/asm.html

خوش باشید

----------


## SSP_Software_team

> آخی ی ی ی یش ، چقدر دلم گرفته ...


اینم اسمه کتابه :lol: 
ممنون از هر دوی شما :wink:

----------

